# New Ouback 26RS



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We picked up our new Outback 26RS on Friday and went directly to the campground. The dealer allowed us to move out of our Pop-Up into our new unit on their lot. We had a great weekend and cannot wait to go camping again next weekend. We will probably camp in the driveway this week.

This is a great forum and look forward to sharing...

KB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

KB welcome aboard the Outbackers.

Sounds like you had a great camping trip and the ideal way to get into a shakedown cruise too. Look forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## alaska-ag (May 5, 2004)

You got the model I REALLY wanted. 4 bunks, right? It would have pushed our max weight and length, though, so we scaled back to a 21RS, which we pick up tomorrow. Have a great time with yours!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

action 
KB,
Welcome!!! What a great way to check out the new Outback! I don't know if I'd have the nerve. Glad that you had a good weekend.

Happy camping

Gary


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Ahh, another happy Outback owner amongst the ranks. Welcome KB and here's to wishing you many great camping experiences.

Greg


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome and congrats sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah! Another 26RS'er out there. Don't forget to vote in the "which outback to you have" poll. Not sure of the location, but NDJollymon set that one up.

Welcome aboard.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!

The poll is here:

OUTBACK POLL!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Pete.









Tim


----------



## WheelMan (May 15, 2004)

We ordered our 26rs on Feb. 27 hoping to have it before vacation. To make a long story short, our dealer had to swap a unit with another dealer. We have an app. to pick it up on Tues. May 25th. We are new RVers and have never had a TT before, so we're going to have fun. We go to florida on June 6, so until then, we are going to driveway camp for a while.

-Andy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, and congratulations on your new purchase. Make sure you spend some time with the dealer going through the rig, especially since you are new to TT's. Don't be afraid to ask questions, and try to use every single piece of equipment before you leave the lot.

Consider using Tom Boles PDI Checklist for your inspection. Even if you don't use it at the dealer, use it when you get the rig home. It helps in familiarizing yourself with your new home away from home.

Most importantly, be prepared to make a lot of memories, meet a lot of good people, and have a lot of fun.

Tim


----------



## 5girlsAk (Jun 1, 2004)

We too picked up our 26RS on May 28th, just in time for the long weekend. Great trip. Easy to pull. Can't wait to go out again. Alaska is great place to be. Camping anyone???????


----------

